# New Travel Alerts



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

From US Dept of State:

WORLD WIDE

May 1, 2011

The U.S. Department of State alerts U.S. citizens traveling and residing abroad to the enhanced potential for anti-American violence given recent counter-terrorism activity in Pakistan. Given the uncertainty and volatility of the current situation, U.S. citizens in areas where recent events could cause anti-American violence are strongly urged to limit their travel outside of their homes and hotels and avoid mass gatherings and demonstrations. U.S. citizens should stay current with media coverage of local events and be aware of their surroundings at all times. This Travel Alert expires August 1, 2011. 


From the UK's FCO:

02 May 2011

Following the death of Osama Bin Laden the FCO urges British nationals overseas to be vigilant and monitor the media

The US today announced the death of Al-Qaeda leader Osama Bin Laden in a US led operation in Pakistan. This may lead to an increase in violence and terrorist activity.
The Foreign Secretary has today asked all our Embassies and High Commissions overseas to review their security. We advise British nationals overseas to monitor the media carefully for local reactions, remain vigilant, exercise caution in all public places and avoid demonstrations, large crowds of people and public events.



Personally, I expect a backlash of anti-western (especially anti-American) sentiment in the region. Keep your seat belts on guys out:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Personally, I expect a backlash of anti-western (especially anti-American) sentiment in the region. Keep your seat belts on guys out:


Well i am yet still to be convinced that they got him.
I am not an expert but I didn't think you could run a DNA test in one hour.
Also the dumping of the body in sea sounds a bit fishy (pardon the pun).

Also may i add, all well and good for W Hague to advise brits abroad to be careful but he should really think about the internal threat of terrorism ie 2005 london. These were not based abroad.....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Al Ahram:

Egypt puts US and UK embassies on high alert after Bin Laden assassination

Following the assassination of 9/11 mastermind, Osama bin Laden, Egyptian authorities are taking measures to secure potential targets in case of an Al-Qaeda retaliation
Ahram Online, Monday 2 May 2011
Print Send 

Egypt announced Monday that the offices of the US and London embassies across the ‎country have been put on heightened security alert, in the wake of the assassination of Al-‎Qaeda head Osama bin Laden on Monday. ‎

Bin Laden, the mastermind of the notorious 11 September 2001 attacks on the World ‎Trade Center and Pentagon in the US was killed by American forces on Monday, US ‎President Barack Obama announced. ‎

An Egyptian official, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said security measures near the ‎US and London embassies as well as their affiliated buildings were stepped up as a ‎precaution. ‎

Egyptian authorities also secured all tourist destinations, in case Al-Qaeda was planning any ‎act of revenge against foreigners in the country. ‎

Military and police forces were clearly present at the Luxor airport, one of the most ‎famous tourist destinations in Egypt as well as the scene of a violent attacks on tourists in 1997.


----------

